# Yet another EYE problem



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

Yet again.. another eye is messedup.. i have 3 rbp's in my 55g.. 2 about 3''-4'' the biggest one close to 4'' screwed up his eye .. idunno how i did not see it but he is always after the smaller rbp chasing him so maybe he hit something or my smaller one bite him.. they fight now and then but usually just the bigger one chases him.. This is the second time.. on the other side of the tank i have a smaller rbp about 1''-2'' and his face was messed up and right eye.. is it me or do theses fish always hurt themselfs?!?!







i think i might just get a rhom and throw him in there and have him eat all my rbps lol .. but yah i'm thikning of getting a rhom .. i know there differnt types wuts the best type of rhom?(aggression, best to have)


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

actaully one of my p's just hurt its eye during the weekend, healed up nicely, i like the high back diamond rhoms, i like shiny things


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

agression depends on the rhom...

its all about their particular personality.

so get whatever rhom *YOU* think looks better. also, my suggestion is if u are worried about aggression get it young so u can "train" it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

it healed? wut was wrong? my piranha eye is like PUSHED IN. like its sorta incaved.. compared to the other its wierd lol and my little baby piranha his eye isn't a full cycle ( his puple) and he is missing the thin gold rim on the bottom its wierd lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...!


----------

